# Boobs! Serious Topic please



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Tonight's topic of conversation is: BOOBS. (Serious topic please). Anyone who has lost a lot of weight will know, your breasts just won't be the same again. I have still got a large bust however I lose my boobs quickly when my weight drops and I can't "not" wear a bra. Ever. I am genuinely embarrassed about my boobs and I will get a breast augmentation surgery when the time is right for me. I'm not vain, I just don't want breasts of a 60 year old at the age of 26. I am sharing this because I know this can be embarrassing, humiliating, and depressing. Also I'd love to hear your opinions about female bodybuilding and breast implants. Some pro athletes have a smaller bust despite phenomenal physiques and are still bullied by a small percentage of pathetic vile individuals about their chest. Does it really matter what your bra size is?


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

I prefer small boobs, a b or c cup is ideal. I prefer more athletic looking women over the glamorous curvy type. I don't mind looking at bigger boobs providing they are in proportion. If they are way to big I look away.

As for implants, they look great in a bikini or bra but can look a bit silly when exposed. Look at demi moore in striptease as an example.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

All I have to say is that for me size/shape does not matter it's personalty and loyalty for me every time.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

my partner is 53 and is 38DD and are very full, cant complain, but I have gone out with smaller busted girls, it is not an issue to me, just a bonus lol.....


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

An interesting discussion point Ellie, one which I feel I'm probably not entirely qualified to answer. Most of the responses so far seem to be about preference. This is a seriously complex social issue though as well as one about self confidence and empowerment. It's interesting that society would attaches almost no stigma to fake breasts yet you feel victimised for having smaller ones. I guess so long as your happy within yourself then it doesn't matter what your breast size is or how they look. I wonder if 60 years ago women were as concerned, not that I'm accusing you of being vain. I think your likely to get far more interesting incites from your fellow bodybuilders and female athletes.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I've always been small breasted, even when at my biggest (3 stone overweight) although my bodyfat has never been higher than 28% I was still only a large A cup. Small breasts contrary to popular belief still require looking after, and a bra is still required - to go without would still be painful, and the right bra really gives me a much better shape. I never not wear a bra, apart from in bed!I'm a bit older than you but it's only in the last few years I've noticed I am losing a bit of shape but I am determined to resist pressure to have implants. There is a lot of pressure and it's quite hurtful when mean zone in on breasts with their eyes and comments. Within the sport I actually sometimes think big, hard, round implants with muscles can give a very 'hard' aggressive appearance. It's also an operation which like any carries risks. I don't think I could live with myself if I had a non-essential operation, voluntarily, for appearances sake, and it went wrong or damaged my health.

My small breasts also mean I can do almost anything a man does, can perform face down bench moves without feeling hindered or squashed. When I train at martial arts I actually flatten myself with a sport jock crop top because I don't want my boobs to get in the way, or get hit.

Throughout my 20s I'll admit I always wanted implants, but never had the money. Now I'm more determined and happier with myself and would only consider it if I really started to loose all the shape I have(and it's relative the changes I've noticed are not really bad).

Having tiny boobs also meant I wasn't shy when at my first show sharing a room backstage with a guest poser and his tanner who showed my tanner how to apply dream tan properly. If I had boobs of any size I think I'd have been shyer, but I was quite happy to have my top off because there really wasn't anything to oogle!


----------



## glod (Aug 15, 2011)

My wife is always complaining about her breasts, I love'em, not too small for my liking, but for her it's an issue. She called me last night(I'm working night at the moment) and said that we need to save few grand for her surgery, I'm like no way man, you do not need this pain. As far as I am concerned after having a baby or 2, and if she still would want it so hard than maybe I'd say yes, but for know it's a no no.

Try not to stress yourself too much about it, I know that it's easier sad than done but try;-)


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

glod said:


> My wife is always complaining about her breasts, I love'em, not too small for my liking, but for her it's an issue. She called me last night(I'm working night at the moment) and said that we need to save few grand for her surgery, I'm like no way man, you do not need this pain. As far as I am concerned after having a baby or 2, and if she still would want it so hard than maybe I'd say yes, but for know it's a no no.
> 
> Try not to stress yourself too much about it, I know that it's easier sad than done but try;-)


Not having a go at you but I think we also need to talk about some more of the 'pressure'.

I've been in pubs with boyfriends and their mates, woman with large breasts walks in and their eyes all go right to them, if you are really lucky they might make a few comments.

A lot of the pressure is competition with other women however men don't help, although I am told it's a natural, biological reaction, you can't help it.

Every model on the front of FHM seems to have implants and of course the Sun and Sport newspapers feature topless models. I'm not sure men can really fully ever understand because a lot of their bodies are hidden, whereas are women have to quite literally wear them on their chest!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Changing the subject slightly. Most men are obsessed with the size of their manhood and would have an implant if they could, but do most women really care about size.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm not a lover of big boobs, "Baby B's" or "Charming C's" are perfect in my eyes and I'd only ever been on a few one night stands with big busted women.

When my Jo won the BNBF Britain she started her diet a 36E and when she was finished it never looked like the old boobs were ever coming back so she got under the muscle implants. They don't stick out like porn star ones unless she makes them do. I think they look great.

View attachment 5057


This was taken at a recently military themed photoshoot.


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for the great replies guys. Rose, I totally understand when you talk about training being easier with smaller boobs. I struggle with certain things, and I get stared at which drives me nuts! It's unwanted attention when I'm trying to focus! I'm overwhelmed at the response I've had privately from women on facebook thanking me for raising the topic. I do think some women use boobs to get attention, some "training" videos are soft porn!!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jo fairbairn (Mar 2, 2006)

I can safely say I know exactly how you feel elle. Mine never came fully back after my comps & it wasn't doing any good for my confidence. I have researched the s**t out of breast augmentation & didn't get it done till after my comps. Make sure you know all you can about it, risks and all. Consultations should be free, go armed with plenty of questions!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------

